# Problem with a 6 month visa



## Maternitynurse (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi,

I have been offered an appartment in HK and so I bought a flight to HK that shows that I am returning 7 months later. I have never done this before as all my other trips have been shorter. I want to use HK as a base for travelling but I was hoping to book the other trips once I arrived in HK via a travel agent I know there. However, it wasn't until I had booked the flight and paid for it that the travel agent in Europe mentioned the fact that I was going to have trouble at the airport check in because my ticket shows more than the 6 month visitors visa allowance.

Has anyone on here come up against this problem and have they had to show another flight ticket that proves that they are going to be leaving the country for a short while before returning again to HK? I really don't want to have to commit to a fixed date right now. 

Has anyone an idea if going to Bejing or Macau really does solve this problem as I have tried to look this up and it appears debatable. 

Any suggestions are soooo welcome to avoid having to book a random ticket this week for in at least 4 months time and financially, on such a long trip, I don't want to fork out now either..... not stingy, just have to work out the budget.


----------



## gg_bubbles (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmm all I know is that for European passports you have 6 months max stay in hong kong for travelling (unless you have a different visa/Hk ID card) I think maybe if you go out of the country then back into hong kong might help. Macau is kinda cheap ish and practical for a night stay there or something ( I think you don't need visa for a european passport - double check) but you'll definitely need a visa if you pop in to mainland china at any point. But wouldn't you be applying for at least 6 months or up to a year multi entry visa into china? (however to get a china visa you already have either an invitation from a family/friend in china or have hotels already booked as evidence to get the visa - i have done this before). I would suggest to have a word with the uk immigration department especially. And it wouldn't hurt to email the hong kong immigration either ( they are quite quick with replies! A few days max)! I know it's not what you planned to have a fixed date to go to a certain location but I think that's probably what you'll have to do (go out then return back to Hk with evidence if that's your base). Not sure if I've helped much though but food for thought


----------



## Maternitynurse (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. It took some doung but I managed to change the return date of my Europe to HK ticket at no extra cost arguing politely with the travel agent that this problem would not have arisen if the travel agent had mentioned it BEFORE I paid for the ticket and not afterwards. My ticket now shows a 5 month entry into HK which is fine. All I apparently have to do is go on one of my trips to another chosen country within that time then come back and my visa will be prolonged....the extra cost of changing the flight is minimal.

I just wrote this in case someone else finds themselves in the same situation and wants to learn from my mistake.


----------

